# New website



## MagNetCZ (Apr 7, 2008)

So I kinda didn't pay much attention to my webby in, well, a long time. It didn't even work for quite some time and even if it would the page that was there had pretty much no content. So I've decided I'll just make a website I'll start throwing content on right away and here it is:
www.magnetpwnz.com in its full 2008 beauty.
I'll hopefully start filling the 3D section soon and maybe evetually PHP the site a bit.

Also as you've read in the topic description there's some homebrew I haven't released up until now so check it out, it's in the Other section of NDS.

Tell me what you think and what you'd eventually change.


----------



## moozxy (Apr 7, 2008)

Forum rules :


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Advertising
> 
> Members are not allowed to create topics or posts intended only to promote or advertise their own or any website(s) without staff permission.
> 
> Members may link to their own website/forum in their signature and profile as long as the advert is non-obtrusive.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 7, 2008)

Topic closed.


----------

